# Finance Degree



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

Hey guys I just received my finance degree a week ago from the University of West Florida. Now I am in the process of finding a job. If anyone knows anyone hiring or looking for someone with my type of degree I would appreciate it. Thanks in advance:thumbup:


----------



## hurricanes1 (Nov 11, 2009)

Navy fed is hiring for many different department. It's a great place to work


----------



## jmw70 (Jun 6, 2012)

I am sending my applications in there tomorrow. My friend just got a job there so hopefully I will as well.


----------

